# zweite SSD einbauen



## xenos1 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe jetzt seit gut einem Jahr meine alte HDD aus dem PC geschmissen und mir eine Samsung  840 EVO 250GB SSD gekauft. Daten wie Bilder, ein Großteil der Musik, Videos/Filme befinden sich seitdem auf einer externen Festplatte. Ich wollte halt keine herkömmlichen Festplatten mehr. Hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt, die 250GB haben auch gereicht. Da ich aber nun mal wieder neuere Titel zocken möchte, wirds mit 250GB äußerst eng, also muss mehr Speicherplatz her.
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich entweder ne Samsung 850 EVO oder eine Crucial MX200 als 500GB Variante dazukaufen.

Nun habe ich jedoch ein paar Fragen die sich mir stellen:

1. Kann man einfach eine zweite SSD anschließen und nutzen oder muss dabei auf etwas geachtet werden? Ist eine Neuinstallation des Systems notwendig?

2. Falls kein Neuaufsetzen des PC's notwendig ist, wie verhält es sich mit den Partitionen? Bleiben die alten vorhanden und ich kann auf der neuen SSD neue Partitionen erstellen? Kann man bereits bestehenden Partitionen der ersten SSD Speicherplatz von der zweiten SSD zuordnen? 

3. Ist es ratsam bei mehreren SSD's den gleichen Hersteller, also Samsung, zu nehmen oder ist es egal? 


Gruß, David


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Juli 2015)

xenos1 schrieb:


> 1. Kann man einfach eine zweite SSD anschließen und nutzen oder muss dabei auf etwas geachtet werden? Ist eine Neuinstallation des Systems notwendig?



Du kannst einfach eine zweite SSD anschließen. Mit deinen Daten auf der anderen Platte passiert nichts. 
Eine Neuinstallation des System ist nicht erforderlich.




xenos1 schrieb:


> 3. Ist es ratsam bei mehreren SSD's den gleichen Hersteller, also Samsung, zu nehmen oder ist es egal?



Du kannst theoretisch auch SSDs anderer Hersteller nehmen. Das stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. Juli 2015)

Einfach ins Gehäuse schrauben, anschließen und Pc starten - fertig

(übrigens: AHCI im BIOS zu aktiviren ist sehr ratsam)


----------



## xenos1 (14. Juli 2015)

Wow, das ging ja schnell, danke 

Ist es möglich Programme, die auf der ersten SSD installiert sind, auf die andere zu verschieben? Oder müsste dazu das Programm zunächst deinstalliert und anschließen auf der neuen SSD wieder installiert werden?



> (übrigens: AHCI im BIOS zu aktiviren ist sehr ratsam)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für ganz Doofe: was bewirkt das?


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2015)

xenos1 schrieb:


> 1. Kann man einfach eine zweite SSD anschließen und nutzen oder muss dabei auf etwas geachtet werden? Ist eine Neuinstallation des Systems notwendig?



Die Datenträgerverwaltung öffnen, die unformatierte neue Platte auswählen und dann mit rechts click eine neue Partition erstellen.





xenos1 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich Programme, die auf der ersten SSD installiert sind, auf die andere zu verschieben? Oder müsste dazu das Programm zunächst deinstalliert und anschließen auf der neuen SSD wieder installiert werden?



Kommt auf das Programm an. 
Kannst es ja einfach mal rüber kopieren und testen. Die Desktopverknüpfungen müssen dann aber neu erstellt werden.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Juli 2015)

Mit einer symbolischen Verknüpfung ist es möglich, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es besser ist wenn man die Programme deinstalliert und einfach neuinstalliert.


----------



## Lotto (14. Juli 2015)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Wow, das ging ja schnell, danke
> 
> Ist es möglich Programme, die auf der ersten SSD installiert sind, auf die andere zu verschieben? Oder müsste dazu das Programm zunächst deinstalliert und anschließen auf der neuen SSD wieder installiert werden?
> 
> ...



Bei Spielen ist es heute oft möglich (z.B. Blizzard Titel, WoT, etc.). Bei Anwendungsprogrammen dagegen meistens nicht. Von daher würd ich einfach alle Spiele auf die neue Platte verschieben (Verknüpfungen müssen dann natürlich neu erstellt oder angepasst werden). Die 250GB von der alten SSD sollten dann locker für Windows und alle möglichen Anwendungsprogramme ausreichen.


----------



## Quat (14. Juli 2015)

xenos1 schrieb:


> 1. Kann man einfach eine zweite SSD anschließen und nutzen oder muss dabei auf etwas geachtet werden? Ist eine Neuinstallation des Systems notwendig?
> 
> 2. Falls kein Neuaufsetzen des PC's notwendig ist, wie verhält es sich mit den Partitionen? Bleiben die alten vorhanden und ich kann auf der neuen SSD neue Partitionen erstellen? Kann man bereits bestehenden Partitionen der ersten SSD Speicherplatz von der zweiten SSD zuordnen?
> 
> 3. Ist es ratsam bei mehreren SSD's den gleichen Hersteller, also Samsung, zu nehmen oder ist es egal?


1. Ja, nichts besonderes, Nein
2. Partition wird nicht betroffen. Man kann den Speicherplatz einem Ordner auf der ersten SSD zuweisen, ja. Wozu?
3. völlig egal

Zum Verschieben:
Games auf die zweite verschieben, testen siehe taks und Lotto. Wenn du Zeit hast und unsicher bist, deinstallieren und neu installieren.

AHCI sorgt erst dafür, dass die SSD einige ihrer Vorteile ausnutzen kann, genauer gesagt das Betriebssystem.
Ob es an ist klärt auch ein Blick in den Gerätemanager/Speicherkontroller.

Bevor du alle deine Programme verschiebst oder neu installierst, schau doch mal wie groß deine Ordner Documents(Eigene Dokumente), Pictures(Eigene Bilder), Videos(Eigene Videos), Music(Eigene Musik) und Desktop sind.
Die lassen sich nämlich sehr einfach in deinem Benutzerprofil-Ordner verschieben.
Rechte Maustaste auf den entsprechenden Ordner und über die Registerkarte "Pfad" kann dann ein neuer Speicherort gewählt werden. Unbedingt die Nachfrage zum Verschieben mit "Ja" bestätigen.

Verwaltest du mobile Geräte von Apple mit deinem PC, hätte ich da auch noch einen Tipp.


----------



## xenos1 (14. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos. Damit wäre vorerst alles geklärt


----------

